

Facebook starts over PHP or JAVA? - Cc08g

If Facebook were to start over what should it use PHP or JAVA (J2EE)? Why?<p>Special considerations:<p>1. Scaling
2. Development speed
3. Maintainability
4. Development tools
5. Development costs
6. 3rd party applications
7. Security
8. Deployment speed
======
jaxn
Why is it just PHP and Java? Why not include Perl, Python, Ruby, and .NET?

------
carbocation
Counterfactuals like this are hard to engage in _when the company is totally
killing it_. At the point where they run into trouble in a hypothetical
future, then we'd be better equipped to at least speculate about the
bottleneck and then hypothesize about the tools that they should have used.

Or do you see some sort of bottleneck issue for them already?

------
stevenwei
Does Facebook know in advance that they're going to become the 2nd biggest
site on the internet?

And are they starting over in 2004 or 2010?

I think both of those significantly impact the answer to your question.

~~~
Cc08g
they don't know they will become the second biggest site.

------
st3fan
Why the "(J2EE)" .. Java is not equivalent to J2EE. There are much more
flexible and down-to-earth approaches to Java development.

------
Cc08g
The reason I'm asking is I'm a non technical guy, and I would like to further
understand the difference.

